# well...I'm waiting...



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Waiting, waiting, waiting...That's the trouble :hair: . Dandy is supposed to be due any day now, and she's the starter for the whole herd. What do you think?








































How many little critters is she carrying?? Her udder filled up really fast, and then just stopped...like we passed into some frozen-time zone. Her tail ligament is loose from her hips back, and has been for weeks. Is she trying to torture me?  The bonus is that she keeps pulling amazing feats of escapist art - yesterday she climbed up over the side of one pen, into another, and then jumped out of that pen! Those poor babies will be all bounced around, and if she has her way, will be born in the barn ally way instead of in the nice, soft, warm pen (or pens!)...Goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol! sounds like you have quite the doe! :laugh: 

Her udder looks like it needs to fill a bit more but she could fill more when/after she kids


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think she has a ways more to fill. Hope you get your kids soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...she does have a ways to go.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to agree, she does look like she has a ways to fill, but who knows it could happen at the last minute! Good Luck, I hope all goes well and you get kids soon!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Her udder (as most have already said) needs to fill a lot more.
She may just hold off and fill at the last minute or while in labor, I have heard that happen a lot.
That left teat is looking kinda funky, I don't know if that would change as it fills(?)
I would guess maybe twins in there.

What breed is she? Also do you have a date for her or are you just going by the ligs and udder?
If she is dairy I would sure hope the teats look better as they fill.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think she's got a ways to go as well. Do you have a due date on her?


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

jesse - she is a pure toggenburg. Her left teat is a bit funny, because last year, a day or so after she kidded, she cut the teat around the middle in the inside edge (multiflora rose in the hay :hair: , do you see why I think this goat is purposely torturing me???)...because of the position and the timing (right when her teats and udder were starting to fill) this caused the cut to heal very slowly. I had to leave for nearly a week about two weeks after this, so I had my father fill in to milk her. He has baseball mitts for hands, and when I returned, her teat had gotten worse, rather than better...so I switched to using a bucket milker, because it put less pressure on the cut, she healed up in a few weeks, and was fine. I noticed that the teat is filling odd, but I am hoping that when she fills out, it will be more even.









This is the day after kidding...








This is from the week after kidding (after the injury)...








This is almost a month later, and you can still see the red line on that teat of the open cut...
I didn't take any shots later in the year, but she was nearly even later on, even though the scarring caused a bump there.

KW and Jesse - I put her in with the buck five months ago, so depending on when she caught, she should be due now or in the next cycle, (I hope).


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice  I hope she does not keep you waiting much longer :hair: :GAAH: I say she will have :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yay! Dandy has started to fill again...for a while, I thought that she had slipped into the twilight zone or something...looks like Suzie might catch up with her though, so now I don't know who will cross that finish line first


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :hi5:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: well...I'm waiting...NOT ANY MORE!!!!!!! YAY!!*

Dandy had her babies yesterday!!! :leap: (of course while I was at class...)

Got home expecting two babies (got a call that they were here), found a third tucked away underneath the water bucket. Surprise, surprise!!

Two :kidred: and one :kidblue: - this is my first set of triplets!

Girls are great, but I think the boy had the bucket seat in the womb. He seems to have trouble using his back legs. Yesterday he could not stand without assistance...this morning he was a bit better, and this afternoon he is doing much better.

His real problem now is that he is an absolute stinker about eating! This morning I had to use a drenching syringe to make him take his food - he would like to nurse on mom, but since he can't stand well, it is pretty much impossible. Here's hoping that he changes his mind about this - I think with a good belly full and some exercise, his leg will straighten up just fine.

Sorry, no pics yet - tried last night, and wouldn't you know it, the batteries were dead...will post them as soon as I get some taken.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :thumb: 

give a Bo-se shot...

Work with the him .... 
Tickle his tailhead and back area....to get him stimulated to nurse... Does he have the suck reflux? If not... we need to get that...with the syringe feeding....put your index finger in his mouth and slowly syringe feed ...at the back corner of his mouth ...with breaks in between.... Move your finger slightly in and out... leaving the finger in his mouth ...when you get the reflux try him on momma...... may take a few attempts... :hug:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Update...

The little boy is doing well now. Mom seems to have almost completely rejected him though. She apparently did not bond with him because he was separated so early on. I will probably be removing all the kids from her in the next few days to make sure that she does not injure him (if the one of the girls is feeding, and he comes in to get a snack, she will bop him, and sometimes chase him away). She is constantly checking the kids to sort him out from "her" babies. However, this seems to have made feeding time a breeze though. He comes running to the pen wall as soon as he hears me call him, and drinks down his meal without hesitation.

Now looking forward to the next batch of kids - Suzie is next!


----------

